# Bupropion/wellbrutin



## wael (Sep 5, 2008)

Any experiences with bupropion?
I feel like I need something stimulating, and after 2 ssri's-anti-psycotics-naltrexone, i m curious if norepinepherine and dopamine receptors have more potential?


----------



## Rebekah (May 16, 2009)

I took Wellbutrin for a week or so to see if I could tolerate it, and it made my mind race and caused me to become irritable once it kicked in, since it was not at all sedating for me. The tricyclic antidepressants I took for many years before that were sedating for sleeping at night, but caused me to become "over-reved also." But then, everyone reacts differently to meds. I was also drinking alcohol heavily while taking the tricyclics so that calmed me down somewhat. I take Xanax now, as needed, and Ambien occasionally at bedtime. I find the more calming benzodiazepines work better it you don't drink alcohol to self-medicate.


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

I find wellbutrin to be the best anti-depressant out there. I take it along with lamictal and zyprexa for bipolar disorder. Since wellbutrin is the most bipolar friendly anti-depressant thats another good thing about it for me.

It's a dopamine norepinephrine reuptake inhibitor so it does have a stimulating effect. It's great for the type of depression where you are so lethargic you can't get out of bed. This is the type of depression i get. It's the only anti-depressant i would call a real mood brightener.

It's worth a shot it may work for you. It's nothing like the SSRI's so it may help you.


----------



## wael (Sep 5, 2008)

When i was on 75 mg of sertraline is was pretty good and functional, but i hated the sexual side effects. 
The only "fear" i have is that bupropion exagerates anxiety/ocd in my DP. I only found one study where bupropion was tested for GAD and was just as effective as escitalopram. 
I think it is a nice drug to give it a go. Especially if i continue to use clonazepam to surpress some anxiety/nervousness.


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

Wellbutrin is no good for anxiety thats for sure. Seing it test as good as escitalopram for anxiety is a surprise though. But after hearing various stories about SSRI's im not that surprised :roll: .

If you are on clonazepam like i am you shouldnt get any nervousness from it. I don't get any at all. Unlike SSRI's SNRI's and alot of other anti-depressants wellbutrin can actually raise your sex drive instead of flattening it. In fact it's sometimes used with SSRI's for that purpose. It still won't do much for the SSRI sexual dysfunction i don't think.


----------



## aloof (Nov 18, 2008)

comfortably numb said:


> Wellbutrin is no good for anxiety thats for sure. Seing it test as good as escitalopram for anxiety is a surprise though. But after hearing various stories about SSRI's im not that surprised :roll: .
> 
> If you are on clonazepam like i am you shouldnt get any nervousness from it. I don't get any at all. Unlike SSRI's SNRI's and alot of other anti-depressants wellbutrin can actually raise your sex drive instead of flattening it. In fact it's sometimes used with SSRI's for that purpose. It still won't do much for the SSRI sexual dysfunction i don't think.


wellbutrin really sucked for me....as did prozac, zoloft and anything that acts on serotonin. all made me feel worse- keyed up and obsessive. Ive tried lyrica, although only for a few days, but it made me feel spacey and more detached....not good for someone with DPD. So I am sticking with trileptal to help balance my mood and a low dose of Klonopin, which seems to be the only drug that has ever really helped me with the anxiety and make me feel more like "me" again. Its not perfect, but it does help. I am also taking some natural supplements-Magnesium, Rhodiola..... and i may start taking some L-Theanine as well. Nothing is perfect but if I can have more good days than bad that's an improvement.


----------



## Rebekah (May 16, 2009)

I noticed Dr. Simeon prescribed Anafranil for a few DP folks. I'm having my doc prescribe that for me since it seems to be more sedating as a tricyclic. I was on Norpramin for many years, but again, I drank alcoholically too, but don't drink now. I'd like some feedback on clomipramine, Anafranil, if anyone has any.


----------

